# Newbie



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys just switched from the bolt to DNA and I was wondering whats the easiest root method ?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Did you unlock your bootloader? If so, follow this guide: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37898-root-how-to-root-your-dna/


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just got the phone today.Haven't done anything just gathering info at the moment.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

My only suggestion is to have the DNA IRC channel handy if you are going to unlock/root. If you run into error messages or problems you definitely want to ask for help rather than trying to figure it out yourself.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh okay thanks guys

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Check out the root/unlock thread. There really is only one way. I would stay away from any tool kits and do it manually.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Everytime I go to jcase unlock bootloader thread it says formatting it guess ill hafta wait

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

If you don't want to wait, you could try the one he posted on XDA (which is the old one from here) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011611. However, this method is very complex and it carries a significant risk for bricking your phone, so you would need to read it thoroughly and follow the instructions exactly. Most importantly, you would need to be patient and not panic if something seems to take too long. Your best bet for support is the #Droid-DNA channel on AndIRC.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

They just updated with a new super easy root method. It's just an apk you install on the phone and it does everything for you http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36976137#post36976137


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

How do I reboot into bootloader? And thanks guys

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

villae81 said:


> How do I reboot into bootloader? And thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


Either by using adb or you can hold volume down + power when the phone is off and it will go into bootloader mode.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Either by using adb or you can hold volume down + power when the phone is off and it will go into bootloader mode.


Tried the volume+power like 20 times and no go

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Whyteboyello (Jun 7, 2011)

Go into your settings and make sure fastboot is off

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Whyteboyello said:


> Go into your settings and make sure fastboot is off
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


Yeah man that worked but I think ima take this one back coz I keep getting android.process.acore has stopped and unless you guys knows a fix
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Taking it back is not an option - you voided your warranty when you tried to unlock it. Try doing a factory reset and flashing your ROM again (make sure you have the ROM zip file on your phone storage). If you still get fc city, go to #Droid-DNA in IRC (AndIRC.net) and they might be able to help you there.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Taking it back is not an option - you voided your warranty when you tried to unlock it. Try doing a factory reset and flashing your ROM again (make sure you have the ROM zip file on your phone storage). If you still get fc city, go to #Droid-DNA in IRC (AndIRC.net) and they might be able to help you there.


Haven't unlock and rooted yet I'm still trying to find the easier way to do it 
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## cenobite (Nov 27, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Yeah man that worked but I think ima take this one back coz I keep getting android.process.acore has stopped and unless you guys knows a fix
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


If you go to settings/apps/all/contacts storage and then clear data that clears up the android.process.acore fc for most people


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

cenobite said:


> If you go to settings/apps/all/contacts storage and then clear data that clears up the android.process.acore fc for most people


Did that also but it comes back the next day after I get it out the charger that's the first thing i see

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki

I'm taking it back to Verizon today had the phone since last Friday hope they take it back without the box lol

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## cenobite (Nov 27, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Did that also but it comes back the next day after I get it out the charger that's the first thing i see
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki
> 
> ...


Worth a shot. If not, I've also heard that you get fc's if you have a friend with a birthday of Feb 29...oddly enough. You could check for that.

Edit: when I say "friend" I mean contact.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

cenobite said:


> Worth a shot. If not, I've also heard that you get fc's if you have a friend with a birthday of Feb 29...oddly enough. You could check for that.
> 
> Edit: when I say "friend" I mean contact.


Yeah I got the new phone today trying to get the bootloader unlock now but I'm running to some problem ill start a new thread for it

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Yeah I got the new phone today trying to get the bootloader unlock now but I'm running to some problem ill start a new thread for it
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


If you are having trouble doing the bootloader unlock your best bet is the Droid DNA IRC channel. If you post a thread you don't know how long it may be for a response or who is responding.

Just go into the IRC channel and say "hey I have some questions about the bootloader unlock" and wait until someone responds. Generally they will be able to help you much faster there (That has been my experience at least).


----------

